# Mac OX 10.4 Print Drivers for Epson 777i



## redback236 (Aug 30, 2005)

Help! I recently bought Mac PowerBook and now it doesn't recognize My Epson 777i inkjet printer  I went to support on Epson web site, and they don't list driver support beyond OS 9.X

Any suggestions?

thanks
Kevin


----------



## NitroNic (Oct 19, 2003)

I don't know hardly anything about this but have you heard of Gimp? Google that and see what you can find. I don't understand it all and don't pretend to, but I think Gimp is an open source make-shift driver project... so for certain OS's (like 10.4) taht don't support some of the newest printers and what not, they made a way to make some of them work. Not sure waht all is supported yet.

And I'm sure someone else here knows waaaaaaay more about it than what I just told you. And that's all I know about it anyway, and might not all be 100% correct on the description. Still work googling though.

Nic


----------



## NitroNic (Oct 19, 2003)

Oops, I guess it's Gimp_-Print_.

Anyway, here's a link:

http://gimp-print.sourceforge.net/MacOSX.php3

Saved you 15 seconds of googling. 

Read the FAQ, that explains alot better than I did.


----------



## shiraz71 (Feb 28, 2004)

I have been looking for exactly the same thing. My problem is the printer will run on my G5 but I can't access any of the tools for the printer.


----------

